# Trunk Sound Deadening Technique.



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Dear Nissan Enthusiasts, 

I plan to put some fatmat sound deadner in trunk of my sentra xe 91. Now the question is: Do I have to remove the spare wheel, put the fatmat below it and put it back, OR simply I should put fatmat on or undernath the trunk carpet which just rests on the top of spare tire.

I browsed the threads on this forum and feels like fatmat is the right value for money and performance. Any one got better product suggestion? Dynamat is too pricey so I have excluded that already.

Any advise and sharing of experiences is appreciated.

Thanks a bunch.

-SC


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Fatmat is a crappy product, yes it's cheap but it doesn't last
check out secondskin, edead, raamat, brownbread, or b-quiet instead

and you would want to remove the spare, put down the deadening, and replace the spare. You deaden the metal, not the carpet


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

b-block is also a good product. I saw a truck with 6 12's in it and it had dynamat and b-block and that thing didn't rattle at all.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

www.edesignaudio.com has eDead v1 for 1 dollar per square foot, this is a DAMN GOOD DEAL


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

I finally ordered eDead as per your suggestions. I got 60 sq feet for $50.00 on eBay which seems to be a good deal. Will post results once it is installed.

Thanks,

-SC


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

take pics of the install!!!


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Appreciate your suggestion, certainly I will. Thankyou thankyou

-SC


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

cant wait to see how it turns out. Good luck man


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> www.edesignaudio.com has eDead v1 for 1 dollar per square foot, this is a DAMN GOOD DEAL


That is what I plan to use when I begin deadening the cars in the future. Very nice product from all the feedback I've received on it so far. Especially since I'm gonna need quite a bit. The Altima is a pretty big car and it will benefit greatly from a healthy amount of dampening. I'm aiming for Lexus quiet noise levels when it's done. The 200 is in need too because 3" exhausts can get kinda loud. When I get more $$$ and time, pics will follow.


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

I am expecting my eDead package tomorrow by UPS, after that the game will begin. Yo, me too looking for a Lexus quiet atmosphere inside the cabin, let's see how it performs in reality.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hehe, you're going to need more than mat if you want a Lexus-like sound inside. A LOT of mat/liquid deadening all over the floor, especially under the rear seat and in the trunk, layer upon layer. Then on top of that you need something that absorbs ambient sound, such as an open celled foam or carpet padding, again multiple layers throughout the entire car. It's going to cost several hundred dollars, believe me.


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, sound being a tough thing to tame, a stretegy is definately requred, so thanks for the pointer. Now, which deadner paint? any specific brand/type, what about the foam you mentioned, do you have more details on that as well, any web link?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

try the eDead V3. You can put it in a paint sprayer and spray it on with no problems. Works great


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the edead v3 or secondskin spectrum are some good liquid deadeners

as for the airborne sound deadener, this is the one source that I have. Unfortunately I haven't found a carpet store anywhere near me that carries that kind of carpet padding, so I haven't been able to do it. When I can find some I'll get around 100-150sqft and put it all over the floor, under the seat, all over the trunk, and in the ceiling.

edit: forgot the link:
http://www.clubprotege.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7668


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> the edead v3 or secondskin spectrum are some good liquid deadeners
> 
> as for the airborne sound deadener, this is the one source that I have. Unfortunately I haven't found a carpet store anywhere near me that carries that kind of carpet padding, so I haven't been able to do it. When I can find some I'll get around 100-150sqft and put it all over the floor, under the seat, all over the trunk, and in the ceiling.
> 
> ...



oh man, i never thought of doing that. hmm. i think i'm gonna give that a try too. heh, that guys even using my brand (B-Quiet ). well, if you want to wait adam, i'll do it and give a review on it...although it'd probably benefit you more (with that massive goddam 15inch beast)

i dont see how i'd be able to put it on the ceiling though (that's a lot of bulk to add under the headliner, and i can't be sure that any sort of liuid adhesive is going to hold it up there forever. maybe if i can find some better adhesive . . . )


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> the edead v3 or secondskin spectrum are some good liquid deadeners
> 
> as for the airborne sound deadener, this is the one source that I have. Unfortunately I haven't found a carpet store anywhere near me that carries that kind of carpet padding, so I haven't been able to do it. When I can find some I'll get around 100-150sqft and put it all over the floor, under the seat, all over the trunk, and in the ceiling.
> 
> ...


I recently changed the carpet in my sentra, and it seems to be the same material which came glued under the carpet.


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Also, I ordered the Liquid eDead V3 today, can't wait to get. I ordered One Gallon, I believe that will be enough for a couple of layers in the problem areas like trunk etc. I plan to put a few layers on the roof as Liquid seems to be the least bulky and easy to apply on the roof.


----------

